
Monokai Pro color theme reaches 200K downloads, and rising - monokai_nl
The Monokai Pro color theme for Sublime Text and VSCode is on its way to reach 200K downloads: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;monokai.pro<p>Interestingly, while it was originally made for Sublime Text, the VSCode variation surpasses Sublime Text by a factor 7. 24K downloads for Sublime and 170K for VSCode.<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;marketplace.visualstudio.com&#x2F;items?itemName=monokai.theme-monokai-pro-vscode<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;packagecontrol.io&#x2F;packages&#x2F;Theme%20-%20Monokai%20Pro<p>As far as I know, Monokai Pro is the worlds&#x27; first freemium theme. I&#x27;m very happy to see that developers recognize a good looking working environment and are willing to pay for the work that goes into creating a color &#x2F; user interface theme.<p>Thank you for the support so far!
======
neduma
Sublime Text's business model. I noticed lot of folks doing free tutorial only
videos. They should get free license if they do minimum 10 hrs.

